# Sort of bmx on you tube~brilliant



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Look at this, really skilful 'cycling'.
Get really good towards the end


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful brilliant
amazing skill and nerve
Kids are just awesome


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Cant really call it bmx. Street mountain bike downhill


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, stand corrected, would love to go and see it though. Takes some nerve.
Some buzz that must give.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Best downhillers in the world at the best downhill course in the world next June

http://fortwilliamworldcup.co.uk/


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this video.
Brought back a few memories when I was younger and fitter and went mountain biking with my son.
Rick


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Tricky2 said:


> Brought back a few memories when I was younger and fitter and went mountain biking with my son.
> Rick


Never to old. I'm 53 in September and off to Whistler for two weeks of the best downhilling in the world


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Have a look at this, the commentary is hilarious


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Awsome. This is cool too


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Soemkids are just mega
mega mega


----------

